# Looking for info



## WWII Pilots Daughter (Apr 16, 2014)

I recently acquired my father's flight logs from WWII. May 21, 1945 my Dad piloted a PBM3R for an open sea rescue of a downed American pilot. He said that he flew to Roi landed at sea and brought the plane near shore. They were able to rescue at the pilot and departed under Japanese fire. Is there a way to learn more about this mission and the rescued pilot? 
Thank you.

I have some photos and would like to post them as well.
Thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 16, 2014)

The PBM3R was an unarmed transport version. Do you know which squadron he flew with?

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2014)

Or even the plane number.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 17, 2014)

I would first determine which air sea rescue unit covered the area were the pilot was picked up. Since we know that the pilot flew to Roi in May 1945, we need to ask who was responsible for this area of operation? For that we would need maps showing unit placement. The range of this plane would say who is the more likely to cover this area. As Sherlock would say, "The game is afoot."

ps... after some searching, I came across this website. This may be useful if you are willing pay the fee and do the research.. War Diary, 6/1-30/45 ? Page 3 - Fold3.com


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 17, 2014)

A quick search turned up this information... Pacific Mariner Units

CFAW-1, South Pacific area
CFAW-2, Hawaiian/Gilberts area
CFAW-10, New Guinea/Philippine area
CFAW-17, Philippine area
CFAW-18, Guam/Tinian area

The plane's range: 2,600 nmi (3,000 mi, 4,800 km). Now we get out the maps and see which units could have covered the area in question.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2014)

IIRC there was something like only 50 of them made so that would make it a bit easier.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2014)

I found a book on line and it was layed out date wise through WWII. Title was Flying Boats. But the pages that would have had his rescue flight in them were blocked. I can't afford the book. Over $400.oo .


----------



## WWII Pilots Daughter (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes Sir,
My Dad flew with Rescue Squadron Five. 
He has been an active pilot since flying with the Navy at 17. He was still flying this summer at the age of 90. He succumbed to pancreatic cancer this past fall. I have been fascinated with his flight logs and trying to learn anything I can to share with my five siblings and their families. Dad seldom spoke of his Navy experiences.
Thank you for your time.
Lisa


----------



## WWII Pilots Daughter (Apr 17, 2014)

The information I have is: 
May 21, 1945 Type of machine: PBM3R Number of machine: 6564 Duration of flight: 1.8 character of flight: O Pilot: Self +2 Passengers: crew Ebeye to Roi-Return open sea rescue
Thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2014)

Very close David, 49 made, this was the 8th one.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2014)

Lisa, I'm really sorry to hear of your loss, my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 17, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I found a book on line and it was layed out date wise through WWII. Title was Flying Boats. But the pages that would have had his rescue flight in them were blocked. I can't afford the book. Over $400.oo .



Might be this one: The Fighting Flying Boat: A History of the Martin PBM Mariner - Richard Alden Hoffman - Google Books

The pages on the Pacific theater are not all displayed but there may be something n this book if you can get a hold of a copy. Very sorry to hear of your loss Lisa. Sounds like he was a heck of a guy.


----------



## WWII Pilots Daughter (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you. Your insight and information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## WWII Pilots Daughter (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## WWII Pilots Daughter (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you. My Dad was quite a guy. He was highly intelligent and very much to himself. His most cherished days were with the Navy. He served during WWII, the Korean War and Reserves. 
I greatly appreciate your information and book recommendations. 
Lisa


----------

